# 3 in 1 Drucker!



## Snade (6. April 2009)

Hi ich brauche mal wieder einen neuen Drucker ich bin ein bissel verwirt von den ganzen Angeboten was ich weis: 
Er sollte nicht mehr als 120€ kosten und Drucken, Kopieren und Scannen können. LAN Anschluss währe nicht schlecht muss aber nicht sein. USB Anschluss ist ja klar!


mfg. Snade


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2009)

die von brother sind sehr gut, haben auch keine teuren patronen mit chip oder so.


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. April 2009)

So was z. B.:
Drucker:

Brother DCP-135C (Drucker) Test bei testeo.de

Tinte:
Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen, Kompatible Brother DCP 135C, keine Original Druckerpatrone


----------



## Mosed (6. April 2009)

Viel weniger als 120€ würde ich aber auch nicht ausgeben - das ist dann nämlich billigkram (bei Multigeräten). und die tintenkosten steigen mit sinkenden Gerätekosten.

hier was dazu:
Kaufberatung Multifunktionsger - PC-WELT

Das was ich dir empfehlen könnte, liegt nicht ansatzweise in deinem Preisbereich. 
Lexmark kann ich nicht grad empfehlen.

Hier mal ne Auflistung mit LAN-Anschluss:
Multifunktionsgeräte Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

unter Test- und Verbraucherinformation bei Testberichte.de und testeo.de ... Testberichte clever vergleichen kannste tests lesen.
auch gut: Druckerchannel | Das Drucker-Testlabor - kompetent, zuverlässig, unabhängig.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (6. April 2009)

nimm nen HP Deskjet F300 Series... den hab ich selber und bin zufrieden


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. April 2009)

Na ja, kommt darauf an was er machen will...
Ich habe zwei Drucker. Einen wie oben erwähnten Brother für alltägliche "Vieldruckerei" in
"Office Qualität" und Kopien und einen für Fotodruck. (Letzteres rentiert sich aber bei den heutigen Fotolabor -preisen nicht mehr). Mit dem Brother und kompatiblen Patronen kann ich mit ca. 6.-€
ungefähr 650 Seiten drucken! Und: Brother gibt 3 Jahre Werksgarantie - EPSON z.B. nur 1 Jahr...


----------



## feivel (8. April 2009)

nimm keinen hp mehr....
die wurden um die kopie ohne pc funktion beschnitten.

und die software wird von jahr zu jahr aufgeblasener....


----------



## Mosed (8. April 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> die wurden um die kopie ohne pc funktion beschnitten.



Wie kommste darauf? Von irgendein Billigteil für 60€ solltest du nicht auf alle schließen...


----------



## feivel (8. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie kommste darauf? Von irgendein Billigteil für 60€ solltest du nicht auf alle schließen...




mein 100 euro officejet j4624 hat die funktion auch net 
und hat er gesagt dass er nen 200 euro officejet haben will ?
nein.


----------



## Mosed (8. April 2009)

Tja - dann hat diese Serie halt keine eigene Kopierfunktion. Der 6310 scheint sie zu haben und kostet auch nur 112€.


----------



## feivel (8. April 2009)

da das ein auslaufmodell.... (wegen der gemagebühren auf drucker und kopierer) ist und hp sich für das entfernen der funktion entschieden hat ....schnell zugreifen. die f reihe von hp würde ich aber schon mal nicht nehmen


----------



## 38251 (13. April 2009)

Meine Empfehlung: Brother MFC 7320


----------

